# last year's 4h lamb leg on the weber



## areallynicegirl (Aug 29, 2015)

tmp_19206-20150829_1728211953246334.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Aug 29, 2015





We're getting ready for this year's lamb, my parents always buy a lamb from the 4h kids at the fair. Mom found a leg in the freezer from the last one, so we are trying eat up this meat so we have room for the new lamb and 800lbs of steer.  It finally rained here so we busted out the weber and the stovetec rocket stove and away we go!













tmp_19206-20150829_173149-620531610.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Aug 29, 2015


















tmp_19206-20150829_1821141040521204.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Aug 29, 2015


















tmp_19206-20150829_1827061901055740.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Aug 29, 2015


















tmp_19206-20150829_172912-507720123.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Aug 29, 2015





My helper


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 29, 2015)

How did it come out? I have a Leg in the freezer now but some family members 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   don't like the taste or even smell. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will have to make a couple of different recipes with it and sub Pork or Beef for " Her " supper...JJ


----------



## areallynicegirl (Aug 29, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> How did it come out? I have a Leg in the freezer now but some family members :wife:   don't like the taste or even smell. :icon_rolleyes:  I will have to make a couple of different recipes with it and sub Pork or Beef for " Her " supper...JJ:439:




Ridiculously awesome, that's how it came out! Its a shame more people don't like lamb, I think it's because they've only had it overcooked (well done...ick)and that only brings out the gamey flavor.  It needs to be mid-rare at the most, IMHO, but hey, what do I know??lol

Here's the pics!













tmp_32334-20150829_2022041953246334.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Aug 29, 2015



















tmp_32334-20150829_203244-620531610.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Aug 29, 2015


















tmp_32334-20150829_2032441040521204.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Aug 29, 2015


----------



## areallynicegirl (Aug 29, 2015)

Dumb smartphone! For some reason it posted 2 of the same pic. Here are the other pics I meant to post....













tmp_32334-20150829_202233-507720123.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Aug 29, 2015


















tmp_32334-20150829_203445793196268.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Aug 29, 2015


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 30, 2015)

That looks delicious.  I agree that I don't eat lamb enough 

 chef jimmyj
 because my wife and family don't like it.  You are right 

 areallynicegirl
 , most people have just not had it cooked properly which makes it taste a little funkier.  Just curious, what was your cooking temp for this?  Haven't tried one on my weber kettle and I was wondering if you cooked lower and slower or hotter and faster?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 30, 2015)

That looks great & I like your helper...  I can NEVER fire up the smoker without my helpers !   

:points1:


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow that looks great! I'm lucky, my wife LOVES lamb even more than I do. It's just usually way too expensive around here. She found a package of 2" thick lamb t-bone chops for $5/lb not long ago and they got the reverse sear treatment. Best meal I've had in quite a while.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Aug 30, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> That looks delicious.  I agree that I don't eat lamb enough
> 
> chef jimmyj
> because my wife and family don't like it.  You are right
> ...



I did it at a lower temp, not sure exactly. It was about an hour and a half, almost 2 hours. I threw some pellets on the hot coals so it would make some smoke. I'm so in love with my weber!



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks great & I like your helper...  I can NEVER fire up the smoker without my helpers !
> 
> :points1:



He's a pretty good helper! Thanks for the points!



Mdboatbum said:


> Wow that looks great! I'm lucky, my wife LOVES lamb even more than I do. It's just usually way too expensive around here. She found a package of 2" thick lamb t-bone chops for $5/lb not long ago and they got the reverse sear treatment. Best meal I've had in quite a while.



We buy a whole one, $300 for about 100 lbs, from the 4h kids at the fair. That includes cut and wrap and we tell them how we want it cut! I love lamb chops,we made chops for new years.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 1, 2015)

Great looking meal! Now where have I seen that trick with the StoveTec before???? Oh Yeah!













8596774333_a8b61f6056_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 1, 2015


----------



## areallynicegirl (Sep 1, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking meal! Now where have I seen that trick with the StoveTec before???? Oh Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!!! Its the best trick ever!!!  I can't tell you how much easier it's made using the weber, if I never get to use it for another purpose, it will have been one of the best purchases we ever made.  Andy, the guy who owns Stovetec, is a friend of ours from church and he wants me to email him these pics. He likes to see how people are using the stove to share ideas with others on ways to use it. If it's ok, can I send him the pic you shared here?

 I haven't been able to fire up the weber for over  month now cuz of the weather but we finally had some rain so it was lamb for dinner! I bought that weber with the intent of parting it out for my uds build but I made the mistake of cooking on it and now I have to buy another Craigslist weber as I can no longer live without my precious 22.5 inch, early 90's black weber kettle lol. If I find one for a decent price in a little better condition, I may use this one I have still for the uds and use the "new" one to cook on.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 1, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> Yes!!! Its the best trick ever!!! I can't tell you how much easier it's made using the weber, if I never get to use it for another purpose, it will have been one of the best purchases we ever made. Andy, the guy who owns Stovetec, is a friend of ours from church and he wants me to email him these pics. He likes to see how people are using the stove to share ideas with others on ways to use it. If it's ok, can I send him the pic you shared here?
> 
> I haven't been able to fire up the weber for over month now cuz of the weather but we finally had some rain so it was lamb for dinner! I bought that weber with the intent of parting it out for my uds build but I made the mistake of cooking on it and now I have to buy another Craigslist weber as I can no longer live without my precious 22.5 inch, early 90's black weber kettle lol. If I find one for a decent price in a little better condition, I may use this one I have still for the uds and use the "new" one to cook on.


Now's the time to be CL shopping BBQ'S! Keep your eyes peeled for the Smokey Joe's too. My last two I picked up on CL for $5.00, with briquettes, wood chips and chimney starters!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Sep 1, 2015)

Literally after I posted about looking for one, I found this!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233777/new-family-member#post_1456814

It's coming home today!


----------

